# Allergies (Humans, not Tortoises)



## jerbs (May 2, 2013)

I've been experiencing some very severe allergy symptoms. I'm not sure if it's anything tortoise-related. I got the tort 3 months ago, and have been having these symptoms for 2 months. I have read that sphagnum moss can cause allergic reactions.

My symptoms are (sorry to be gross): post-nasal drip, increased mucus development, and coughing (as a result of these things), and a lot of wheezing. Once in a while I'll have an itchy eye, but the symptoms are predominantly respiratory. 

For substrate, I was using organic soil (60%) and sphagnum moss (40%) with clumps of the moss on top, and now I've switched to cypress mulch and the sphagnum moss (60%/40%). I still have the reactions. Therefore, if it's tortoise-related, it's gotta be the moss or the very rare allergy to the actual reptile. It's not mildew or anything in the enclosure because it was cleaned.

The enclosure is only a 20x34in rubbermaid for a hatchling-- could that little sphagnum moss cause allergies?

I know that mold is really bad right now where I live in Minnesota with the snow/moisture, so that's also a strong possibility.

Any thoughts? Much appreciated.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 2, 2013)

I've read several posts here on the forum that moss has caused members to develop allergic reactions. Get rid of it and see if your symptoms clear up.


----------



## wellington (May 2, 2013)

Switch to coconut coir, cypress mulch or pesticide and fertilizer free dirt. Hopefully the allergy will go away by switching the moss out.


----------



## jerbs (May 2, 2013)

Ok, thanks to you both. I'll let you know what I find.




wellington said:


> Switch to coconut coir, cypress mulch or pesticide and fertilizer free dirt. Hopefully the allergy will go away by switching the moss out.



Have you had experience with the moss causing respiratory problems? Hope it works...


----------



## jerbs (May 6, 2013)

Update: It was the moss. I have a coco fiber/cypress mulch substrate now and things are just fine. 

I am very allergic to that stuff!


----------

